# Question from the TV show CSI



## jonfromcsi

Hello. This is probably a strange request but I wasn't sure where else to turn. My name is Jon and I'm a researcher for the CBS tv show CSI: Crime Scene Investigation. It's my job to make sure our show is as accurate as possible. Since we have a question about orchestral music, I thought members here could assist us.

We have a question about recognizing a certain performer's style in an orchestra...

Our character's wife is a classical musician -- which instrument she plays has yet to be determined. We'd like him to be able to listen to a recording of her orchestra playing, and say: "That's not my wife playing... that's a substitute."

Is there a particular instrument that would be most identifiable as being played by a certain performer? If he has heard his wife play, say, french horn, in dozens of concerts, would he be able to determine she is NOT the one playing the french horn in a certain recording? Is there a different instrument that would work better for this scenario?

Any thoughts you may have here are truly appreciated. Happy Thanksgiving and many thanks for looking at this.

Best

Jon
[email protected]


----------

